# Aughhh fleas !



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

think Kirby has fleas can I get something for him at 8weeks ?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought fleas were more common in warmer months?
We use frontline yes you can give at 8 weeks,did your breeder not treat the puppies before you brought him home?
Have you been to your vets to get your puppy checked over yet? I'm assuming you've only just brought him/her home?I'd get them to check it may not be fleas.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, I agree with Donna, he is quite young, I would get him checked by the vet...which I did when I brought lady home anyways....for the heathy puppy inspection


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

had him there yesterday everything went well, its just I'v spoted tiny little bits of black grit, haven't seen a flea tho


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

thats flea poo,i always use stronghold,as its an all rounder,fleas and worms,except tapeworm.if you took her to vets they should of put a flea comb through her fur, then they would of seen the flea's.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

buying 1 flea comb tomorrow !


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Put the little black bits on a wet tissue, if it's flea poo it will dissolve and spread on the tissue.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm surprised the breeder didn't have any treatment for the pups... best thing to do is talk to your vet!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

poor Kirby has lice lucky for him and me the vet came in to see him today after I gave him a ring


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor thing ive just had to treat my daughter lol


----------

